# RIP Lucy



## LucysMommy (May 3, 2009)

*This is my Lucy. We got her 3 weeks ago and she passed away on April 29th, 2009. Not sure what happened, and although she was only with us a very short time, we were hooked the moment we layed eyes on her. She was so sweet and will be missed tremendously. RIP my sweet baby girl!!*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 3, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know it's not easy lossing a new member of the family.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Lucy so soon.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Beautiful Girl.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, she looked adorable, i have a soft spot for Lops. Binky free pretty baby


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss of Lucy. Our little fur babies have a way of stealing your heart, that's for sure. Rabbits are masters at hiding problems and you don't always spot them in time. That's a real shame--she was a sweet looking bunny. It is losing a family member, even if it is a small, furry one. We still have pictures of all our bridge bunnies and look at them every day. Life does go on, but, it just seems to be missing something for awhile. Binky free little Lucy. :rip:


----------



## JimD (May 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

...binky free little one.


ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side


----------



## LucysMommy (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all so very much for your condolences. :bunnyangel:

It really is amazing just how quickly we all got attached to Lucy. Even though my husband brought Harley to me a few days ago, (again, I have gotten so attached to him in such a short time), I find myself thinking how cool and fun it would be if she were here WITH Harley. I really wish I had had more knowledge about bunnies. Maybe I could have recognized a sign or something and maybe have saved her. Like I said, she seemed to be fine. There was nothing that made me think she would even be sick. But now I can't help but wonder if she had been sick when we got her. I have heard from several people in the past couple of days, the place where I got Lucy does not have the best reputation when it comes to animals. This was something I knew nothing about until now. Anyway, I'm so sorry for rambling. Thank you all again very much, it really means alot to us 

:rabbithop


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 3, 2009)

I am sorry about your loss, Lucyis beautiful.

Anyone can tell you that bunny's are excellent at hiding an illness, so don't blame yourself for not seeing anything. 

Bunny's know who loves them and Lucy knew that she was special to you. 

Binky free Lucy.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 3, 2009)

PLEASE dont blame yourself, like Wabbitdad said they are masters at hiding ilnesses. My rabbit was absolutely fine the previous night when i went to bed and when i woke in the morning he was not doing good, later that day took him to the vet and it just went down hill from thier, at no time did he show ANY signs of illness i never knew that anything was the matter. It has happen to so many of us and thier was nothing that you could have done, and i am sure if thier was you would. So dont blame yourself. Lucy was beautiful. 

She is binkying at the bridge with mine and so many of our buns from RO


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 3, 2009)

I lost my Elf just as quickly. You just never know. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LucysMommy (May 4, 2009)

This is probably going to sound dumb, but I really need to ask. So many people are using the term "binkying" Bink free" "binky" etc, what does it mean? I have never heard it used before except to identify a pacifier for infants, lol.



Thank you again for all the condolences, and please know, my heart goes out to all of you who have lost a furry family member as well.


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2009)

A binky is what a rabbit does when they are really happy, and I always thought of binkying free to be a way to hope that the buns who have died are happy and free wherever they are. I would guess that lots of people have slightly different interpretations on that though.


----------



## irishlops (May 4, 2009)

here is a binking rabbit on youtube, so you can see what it look like,
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZgsMCRxXnI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jcl_24 (May 4, 2009)

I'm sorry Lucy passed 

She looks adorable and I'm not surprised she found her way into your heart even though you hadn't had her very long.

Binky at the Bridge Lucy and know that your paw print will stay on your family's heart.

:rainbow::rose:

Jo xx


----------



## Carolyn (May 4, 2009)

Hello LucysMommy,

I just saw this little love on Minda's page about Elf's passing. I can understand how you fell so deeply in love with this little angel! She is too precious and adorable for words to describe her.

One thing I found out through the years is that it doesn't matter if you have your babies 14 years or 14 days, the loss of them is just as devastating, if not - even worse when it's only 14 days because it feels like you were robbed and never really got to know your baby. 

You did the best you could and the most important thing than anything else is that Lucy knew love before she died. She had more than most rabbits do - she had a name, a family, love, comfort, and security. She knows of your tears and your sadness.

I'm truly deeply sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is when one you love is severed from your life. It takes a special person to love the way you do and rest assured, Lucy knows how adored she was. I'm sorry she couldn't stay, but I'm so happy she had such richness from your heart and the life you gave her while she was in body. 

When you see a little white fluff run by through the room by the corner of your eye...you'll know you have been visited. Until you are able to be with her again, the man in my avatar, who's name was Carl Lewis was a real rabbit lover, and will keep her in his tender loving care while she's in Heaven and in between visits to your loving home. She loves and appreciates you more than you know, but someday, you'll be reunited again and as the bridge poem says, you'll never be apart again.

With sincere sympathy,
Carolyn


----------



## anneq (May 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss - she was a beautiful looking bunny.
Please don't feel bad about not catching on to her illness fast enough, as other posters have said, they are masters at hiding it, and sometimes we just don't catch it fast enough.

Binky-free, adorable little Lucy

/hugs


----------



## RexyRex (May 4, 2009)

Lucy was such a beautiful little girl. I'm so sorry she was taken from you so early.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry Lucy has passed. It is entirely possible that she was harboring some illness you couldn't have noticed or had some genetics that were not working in her favor. As others have mentioned, bunnies hide illnesses so well, and can be gone without any notice. I know she was spoiled and happy in her time with you. She was so precious and adorable. Huge hugs to you and your family in this time.

Binky free, Lucy.


----------

